# The WELWYN commentary series



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 28, 2006)

The other day I was at my favorite Christian book store when my friend the owner directed me towards the Welwyn commentary set. He said they were "easy to read yet profound." I figured why not get one for the wife, and I would read it in the mean time. Well I have to say I am about 75 pages in and I cant put the thing down! I really enjoy this set, I have the first volume on Genesis by Philip Everson and plan to get more. Here is a link in case anyone wants to try one.

http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exe...s_Genesis_Simply_Explained_Welwyn_Commentary_


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 29, 2006)

I found the Romans volume by Stuart Olyott to be extremely edifying as well as helpful homiletically when I preached through Romans several years ago.


----------

